# Volcanic rock can it be used as bio media?



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi there, 

can volcanic rock be used as bio media? I have loads of it and want to know if its safe to use, it would have a huge surface area and want to know if its a viable option?

Regards Darren


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

You can use it, but it clogs up fairly quickly. I depends on shape and size I assume.


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

thanks orlando, dont want clogging will give it a miss


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

Definitely clogs up, but I've used it in very large outdoor ponds as bio media in large 50 gallon water barrels (plastic). We disconnect the plumbing and flush the barrels every fall. There seems to be enough bacteria to restart easily. I like it for ponds because of its cheap price. (Try filling a 50 gallon drum full of bio balls!). I would not use it in a home aquarium.


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks i think i will use bio balls


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Are we talking about scoria here?

If there are pads or similar between sections how does it clog?

I use it in a sump that is pre filtered with filtermatt/filterwool to take out large debre first.

If your return water was coming into direct contact with the rock first i could see it clogging but if it is used similar setup to eheim media i dont see the issue.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I agree with aquamx. Bio filtering is not really filtering, in that it doesn't remove solids from the water. It just gives bacteria a place to live where it can gain access to the water to "eat" the nitrogen compounds.


----------

